# MTH Railking Baldwin 1000



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Engine can be seen moving a rake of NYC Railking passenger cars. A compatable scale of 1:32 means they look OK together although someone can tell me the likelyhood or otherwise of UP and NYC linking up? This working is on Train Engineer analog which appears to work fine bearing in mind that one associates Railking with digital operation. 
http://youtu.be/V1-vDo9nnPE


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

The MTH VO switcher looks great and I hear they can pull stumps. Can't help with the passenger car question. 

Always look forward to your video updates and enjoy all new engines and rolling stock. 

Alan


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, at the beginning of the Amtrak Era, before all of the equipment was upgraded and repainted, there was some pretty eclectic combinations... 

Never say never! 

Robert


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking Engine!  
NYC and UP had Chicago in common..but one went only east, and the other went only west.. 
I dont know much about Chicago stations, but its unlikely they co-mingled much at all.. 

Scot


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, between 1954 and 1956 you could board New York Central Train #17 onboard one of 3 PS 10-6 Sleepers bound for Chicago, there your sleeper would be transfered to Train 103, The City of Los Angeles (Later combined COLA and Challenger) on either the Chicago & North Western, or the Milwaukee Road (depending on the year) bound for Omaha. In Omaha the Union Pacific would take over and carry your New York Central sleeper all the way to Los Angeles. So yes, prior to Amtrak you could find NYC cars on the Union Pacific. Not to mention your rival railroad the Pennsylvania also had sleeprs in that train. The Pennsy went one step further and painted their sleepers UP yellow/gray. 

Chris


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful track work. 

Where did you get that large crane car in your other video? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTauGpEr6dA&NR=1


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krs on 24 Aug 2011 08:07 PM 
Beautiful track work. 

Where did you get that large crane car in your other video? 

Thanks for comments Krs The Cowan Sheldon crane was bespoke and make by a friend of mine here in the UK. He has made two, his first being live steam operated. You can imagine this was somewhat expensive so my version which you can see in the picture is powered by re-chargable batteries.
The Crane has 'pull out stablizers' when lifting weights heavier than its self such as the Bachmann Mogul seen here.


----------

